# Chat Solution That has worked for me



## shooterrick (Aug 11, 2010)

I have had trouble logging into chat for some time.  By accident as I was downloading a updated flash player Adobe notified me that Flash Player was not compatible with my 64 bit browser.  I logged off and started my 32 bit browser included with most new computers.  I have tested this solution 6 times and have been able to logg into chat successfully each time.,  Hope this helps.

Shooter


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Rick maybe thats why some of us have no problems ever and some people seem to never be able to get in


----------

